# New SR40c.....



## Lateck (Jul 23, 2010)

Picked up my newest Ruger this week.
The SR40c... It is darn near the same size as the 9c. A tad wider in the slide.
I was able to take my CT laser off my 9c and install it on the 40c with no problems and the 40c fits in all the holsters I have for my 9c!

I ran 40 rounds through her today plinking and the sights seam set at 20 yards.
I'll be heading to the indoor range this weekend.

The felt re-coil was more then the 9c but nothing really "bad". A lot less then my old Glock 22 if I recall right.




I'm happy...:mrgreen:

Lateck,


----------



## buckmaster (Feb 15, 2009)

Nice, good luck and be safe.


----------



## Leo (Jul 1, 2010)

Nice gun! Congrats!


----------

